# Barcellona difficoltà nel tesserare Lewandowski ed altri giocatori



## Tifo'o (4 Agosto 2022)

La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


----------



## ventu84090 (4 Agosto 2022)

Spero che falliscano


----------



## Rudi84 (4 Agosto 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Spero che falliscano


Siamo in due


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


prestateci Kessie con mezzo ingaggio pagato


----------



## Maravich49 (4 Agosto 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due


Fai 3. Ma tanto in 2 giorni risolvono. Anzi, ne compreranno altri.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


Ho letto che hanno chiesto anche a De Jong la decurtazione dello stipendio o di andarsene in modo tale da poter tesserare altra gente. 
E che lui si sia impuntato e vuol rimanere. Lo avrei fatto anche io per dispetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

meglio esser barboni come noi che barboni come loro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


Quando (non se, quando) falliranno vado a riempirmi di sangria fino agli occhi a Madrid


----------



## King of the North (4 Agosto 2022)

Più che altro non capisco come la uefa permette loro di fare mercato.
Dovrebbe esserci più rigidità:
O raggiungi una determinata quota a bilancio entro tale data oppure non ti iscrivi al campionato e vai in seconda divisione


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Agosto 2022)

Non possiamo neppure noi tesserarli per conto loro visto che superano tutti i 4,5 mln di euro di stipendio..


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> prestateci Kessie con mezzo ingaggio pagato



Ahahah altro che Marotta, sarebbe una mandrakata epica.

Comunque questi stanno veramente alla canna del gas...


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2022)

Se fallissero ci sarebbe da stappare lo spumante, ma il botto del tappo sarebbe talmente potente (per la gioia) che da qualsiasi parte d'Italia uno scriva finirebbe nel mar nero facile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ho letto che hanno chiesto anche a De Jong la decurtazione dello stipendio o di andarsene in modo tale da poter tesserare altra gente.
> E che lui si sia impuntato e vuol rimanere. Lo avrei fatto anche io per dispetto


Con de Jong hanno fatto molto di peggio. Lui a stagione avrebbe dovuto guadagnare 14 netti... a causa dei mancati incassi dovuti al covid, de Jong nella stagione 20-21 ha percepito 3 milioni, mentre nella stagione 21-22 9 milioni. Gli hanno fatto rinnovare il contratto così da fargli avere più avanti questi soldi che non gli avevano corrisposto in quelle stagioni... De Jong ha accettato, ma il problema è che adesso lo vogliono vendere proprio per non corrisponderglie questi soldi e stanno facendo una pressione enorme sul ragazzo per farlo partire...
Loro son così, non possono pagare gli stipendi di giocatori che già ci sono e ingaggiano altri giocatori con soldi che al momento non possiedono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2022)

In un mondo normale Barcellona, Inter e società simili sarebbero dovute già fallire mesi fa.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con de Jong hanno fatto molto di peggio. Lui a stagione avrebbe dovuto guadagnare 14 netti... a causa dei mancati incassi dovuti al covid, de Jong nella stagione 20-21 ha percepito 3 milioni, mentre nella stagione 21-22 9 milioni. Gli hanno fatto rinnovare il contratto così da fargli avere più avanti questi soldi che non gli avevano corrisposto in quelle stagioni... De Jong ha accettato, ma il problema è che adesso lo vogliono vendere proprio per non corrisponderglie questi soldi e stanno facendo una pressione enorme sul ragazzo per farlo partire...
> Loro son così, non possono pagare gli stipendi di giocatori che già ci sono e ingaggiano altri giocatori con soldi che al momento non possiedono.


Santo cielo, fanno veramente schifo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Santo cielo, fanno veramente schifo


Tu pensa che nella stagione '25-'26 dovrebbe percepire 30 milioni a stagione De Jong... ora chiaramente si son detti "Cavolo, e dove li prendiamo sti soldi??? No no, deve andarsene"... e lo vogliono mandare via. Però nel frattempo vogliono ingaggiare Bernardo Silva, come lo pagheranno lo sanno solo loro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Agosto 2022)

società allo sbando totale, pensavo che con l'arrivo di Xavi sarebbero ripartiti dalla Masia, magari con 2-3-4 anni non da protagonisti assoluti ma pronti per creare un ciclo. Invece ALL-IN, un pò come l'Inter insomma.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In un mondo normale Barcellona, Inter e società simili sarebbero dovute già fallire mesi fa.


Beh, pure il Milan onestamente.

Quindi amen


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


Radiare immediatamente.


----------



## ARKANA (4 Agosto 2022)

Lo so che il mercato davanti è chiuso ma a me alle dovute condizioni non dispiacerebbe vedere auba al Milan, tanto ibra ormai non penso rivedrà il campo facilmente, origi è abbastanza un incognita dal punto di vista del rendimento e non possiamo fare una stagione con giroud come unica certezza


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Agosto 2022)

anche dal punto di vista tecnico questa bulimia di giocatori non la capisco
hai in squadra obamey che appena arrivato ti ha fatto una caterva di gol si sposa alla perfezione con il tuo gioco e vai a prendere lewand .... questo solo per citarne uno


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Agosto 2022)

Hanno squalificato noi dalle coppe, pur con tutti gli stipendi e le tasse pagate regolarmente e si chiudono gli occhi di fronte a questa roba qua.

Ecco perché il Fair play finanziario è una buffonata.


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Agosto 2022)

Kessiè best scelta di vita ever


----------



## 1X2 (4 Agosto 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Kessiè best scelta di vita ever


Me lo riprenderei volentieri. 2 padre nostro, 1 ave Maria, 4,5 milioni di stipendio per 5 anni e tutto perdonato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, pure il Milan onestamente.
> 
> Quindi amen


Noi i debiti dell'Inter e del Barcellona non li abbiamo mai avuti, neanche col Milan cinese.


----------



## Kaw (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


Si comportano così perchè sanno che non gli succederà nulla.
E non si fermeranno certo qui, almeno loro hanno come obiettivo sempre la massima competitività, non si arrendono alla mediocrità.
Voi mi direte che è più etico e giusto il modo di fare del Milan, io dico che sarebbe etico che si giocasse tutti con le stesse regole.
Se c'è gente che non paga stipendi e fornitori, mette a bilancio sponsor fasulli, si vende pure i ricavi futuri, e la passa liscia, allora spiegatemi perchè solo noi dobbiamo fare la figura dei fessi quando facciamo le trattative.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Noi i debiti dell'Inter e del Barcellona non li abbiamo mai avuti, neanche col Milan cinese.


Noi però (e anche l'Inter) non abbiamo mai visto nemmeno con il binocolo il fatturato annuale del Barcellona.


----------



## Kayl (4 Agosto 2022)

1X2 ha scritto:


> Me lo riprenderei volentieri. 2 padre nostro, 1 ave Maria, 4,5 milioni di stipendio per 5 anni e tutto perdonato.


Dimentichi basta coppa d’africa finché campa.


----------



## neoxes (4 Agosto 2022)

Quanto guadagna Aubameyang? Come riserva non sarebbe male, torna perfino utile per le liste...


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con de Jong hanno fatto molto di peggio. Lui a stagione avrebbe dovuto guadagnare 14 netti... a causa dei mancati incassi dovuti al covid, de Jong nella stagione 20-21 ha percepito 3 milioni, mentre nella stagione 21-22 9 milioni. Gli hanno fatto rinnovare il contratto così da fargli avere più avanti questi soldi che non gli avevano corrisposto in quelle stagioni... De Jong ha accettato, ma il problema è che adesso lo vogliono vendere proprio per non corrisponderglie questi soldi e stanno facendo una pressione enorme sul ragazzo per farlo partire...
> Loro son così, non possono pagare gli stipendi di giocatori che già ci sono e ingaggiano altri giocatori con soldi che al momento non possiedono.



Sono andati a lezione da Marotta, per caso?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Agosto 2022)

Il Barcellona deve ringraziare che molti contratti di sponsorizzazione li ha firmati quando c'era ancora Messi ed erano ai vertici del calcio europeo.

Ma se continua così non mi sorprenderebbe se gli sponsor chiedessero una rinegoziazione. Essere accostati a questa squadra semi derelitta non è il massimo.

Ma poi non ho capito: ma i nuovi acquisti, i cui contratti non sono stati depositati, si stanno allenando con loro?

Tra 10 giorni inizia la Liga, che fanno?


----------



## loser (4 Agosto 2022)

Si dimentica il più importanta,il barcelona rapresenta la regione separatista catalana,non la farà fallire nessuno.se bisogno intervera proprio la regione.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Agosto 2022)

Mi e' giunta voce che ci stiamo per fiondare noi su Lewa...


----------



## sampapot (4 Agosto 2022)

sono sicuro che risolveranno questi problemi finanziari...e senza penalizzazioni come è successo a noi


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


Era il loro presidente quello che in settimana ha testualmente bollato come "ignoranti e incompetenti" coloro che - SACRILEGIO! - avevano osato criticare lo stato delle finanze del Club?


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2022)

Speriamo falliscano. Squadra per la quale non ho mai avuto stima. Dovevano fare solo una cosa nella loro vita da perdenti, sbattere fuori l'Inter nel 2010. Neanche quello hanno saputo fare.

Il mio odio però risale a quel rigore a gioco fermo che ci fece fuori nel 2012 fischiato su Busquets (a cui auguro sempre una vita piuttosto breve).


----------



## ROQ (4 Agosto 2022)

Inconcepibile come si siano pure avvalsi di fare razzia nel mercato, strapagando Kounde, Kessie e andando persino a rompere le balle al bayern monaco per Lewa, il tutto nel silenzio della uefa che a noi ha rotto le palle per infinitamente meno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


Quanto mi fanno schifo


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Più che altro non capisco come la uefa permette loro di fare mercato.
> Dovrebbe esserci più rigidità:
> O raggiungi una determinata quota a bilancio entro tale data oppure non ti iscrivi al campionato e vai in seconda divisione



Comunque il Barca non ha difficoltà con la UEFA (e qui sarebbe veramente da capire il perchè...) ma con la Liga che è diventata molto rigida su tanti aspetti, di fatto un pò gli stessi che vogliono introdurre pure in serie A.

La cosa assurda è che la UEFA non ti permette di spendere più di un tot di ricavi, e siccome il Barca ne ha tantissimi di fatto gli permettono di fare quel che vogliono, anche esser piena di debiti, aspetto a cui la UEFA a quanto pare non gliene frega nulla. Il Milan che è una delle poche grandi squadre a non avere debiti, che dovrebbe essere un virtuosismo, invece legano le mani perchè ha la "colpa" di avere un fatturato basso.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento



Questi sono proprio un cancro assoluto, il Male del calcio. Non ce la fanno a recedere. Vanno spezzati, perché non si piegheranno mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


La cosa assurda è che sembrano vivere in due realtà parallele.. Da un lato operano sul mercato come se nulla fosse.. Poi si girano e non possono tessererare i giocatori.. Ma che roba è??


----------



## Didaco (5 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> prestateci Kessie con mezzo ingaggio pagato


Da "torno e sistemo tutto" a "sistemo tutto e torno" è un attimo


----------



## Solo (5 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La storia infinta quella del Barcellona sotto le regole rigide della Lega spagnola. Ancora una volta il club catalano non è in grado di tesserare Lewandowski, Kessie, Kounde, Raphinha, Christensen ed i rinnovi di Dembélé e Sergi Roberto.Come ripotano i media spagnoli la recente vendita del 25% dei diritti tv a Sixth Street e la vendita del 24,5% di Barça Studios a Socios non hanno risolto il problema, ed ora il Barcellona vuole vendere il un ulteriore 25% di Barça Studios per 100 milioni di euro. Inoltre è stato chiesto a Pique e Bousquets un ulteriore taglio dello stipendio. Inoltre si cerca di cedere Depay e Aubameyang per avere ancora più movimento


Mah, roba da mani nei capelli.

Io penso che o parte la Superlega oppure avranno bisogno di un bailout da parte dello stato spagnolo (o più probabilmente da parte della regione catalogna) nel giro di qualche anno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Agosto 2022)

Non succede, ma se davvero non riescono a trovare una quadra economica per tesserarli che fanno? I contratti vengono invalidati? Come funziona la cosa?


----------



## Igor91 (5 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con de Jong hanno fatto molto di peggio. Lui a stagione avrebbe dovuto guadagnare 14 netti... a causa dei mancati incassi dovuti al covid, de Jong nella stagione 20-21 ha percepito 3 milioni, mentre nella stagione 21-22 9 milioni. Gli hanno fatto rinnovare il contratto così da fargli avere più avanti questi soldi che non gli avevano corrisposto in quelle stagioni... De Jong ha accettato, ma il problema è che adesso lo vogliono vendere proprio per non corrisponderglie questi soldi e stanno facendo una pressione enorme sul ragazzo per farlo partire...
> Loro son così, non possono pagare gli stipendi di giocatori che già ci sono e ingaggiano altri giocatori con soldi che al momento non possiedono.



Se davvero fanno queste cose, spero vadano in malora.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Agosto 2022)

Hanno chiesto pure un anticipo dei ricavi Champions. Robe da matti


----------



## folletto (5 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non succede, ma se davvero non riescono a trovare una quadra economica per tesserarli che fanno? I contratti vengono invalidati? Come funziona la cosa?


Non c’è problema, non so come ma in qualche modo si salveranno le chiappette


----------



## gabri65 (5 Agosto 2022)

Maiali mafiosi. Chissà quanti milioni di bustarelle hanno distribuito in tutta la loro oscena storia.

Tutto così, senza vergogna, alla luce del sole.

Boh, come si fa a giocare la CL così. Tutte coppe cartonate.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Agosto 2022)

Non so come al Real possa andar bene una roba del genere.
La UEFA non farà mai nulla, su questo siamo d'accordo, ma quando una decina di club d'elite si faranno avanti per estromettere il Farsa da qualsiasi competizione, voglio vedere come penseranno di uscirne Ceferin e Laporta.


----------



## 1X2 (6 Agosto 2022)

Vedendo le schifezze consentite al Barcellona, PSG, Manchester City (omettendone diverse) passa la voglia di appassionarsi a questo sport.
Per me é troppo tardi, ma devo turarmi il naso a forza per non sentire la puzza del sistema.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Agosto 2022)

Il calcio della gente. -ripetere in coro-

Quanto vorrei vederli fallire a braccetto delle melme.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2022)

La Liga gli ha bloccato tutti i contratti. 
Nonostante ciò, hanno quasi preso Marcos Alonso dal Chelsea. 

Spero veramente che il loro crollo sia rapido e vertiginoso. Devono impiegare almeno 40 anni per riprendersi. Un po' come il Benfica con le finali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Agosto 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> La Liga gli ha bloccato tutti i contratti.
> Nonostante ciò, hanno quasi preso Marcos Alonso dal Chelsea.
> 
> Spero veramente che il loro crollo sia rapido e vertiginoso. Devono impiegare almeno 40 anni per riprendersi. Un po' come il Benfica con le finali


Pazzesco. Quale é la lora strategia? Continuare a prendere giocatori sperando in qualche miracolo da parte della Liga?
Ho letto in giro che stanno anche provando di buttare fuori Braithwait e Umtiti.
Cioe...questi convincono giocatori con vagonate di soldi e poi quando e l'ora di pagare non hanno voglia di farlo.


----------

